# Max tire width while keeping fenders on?



## Rrogers1992 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm going to put together a rat bike out of a huffy good vibrations bike. I would like to know if I could put 26x2.125s on it and keep the fenders on or is 1.95 the biggest I can go? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kunzog (May 8, 2014)

Tire sizes have gotten smaller as manufacturers reduce the amount of material they use to make a tire. Most common 26 x 2.125 tires you can buy today are no larger than the 26 X 1.75 tires produced in the 60's. So I would say that your average cheap 26 x 2.125 tire will work. You just have to be sure the wheel is centered and not out of alignment or it may rub on the stays or fender braces.


----------



## rhenning (May 12, 2014)

I have a Huffy Good Vibrations bike and it came from the fractory with 26x2.125 tires.  Roger


----------

